# An Interesting Paradox.



## gettinthere (Mar 2, 2017)

The TRUTH can sometimes be offensive to most people.  But in such cases where the truth is offensive to most, there is no place that I have found where it can be spoken.  At least not for very long.  There are sections around here where sometimes such topics can basically be spoken, but swept under a rug.  Viewable only to members who are signed in.  But in my opinion, that is a pretty disgusting way to treat the truth.  No matter what it is.  Though I have to admit, at some of the other forums I have been at, the truth has received far worse treatment.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 2, 2017)

What is "truth" ?


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2017)

They are going to ban you.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 2, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> What is "truth" ?



  That which is true.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 2, 2017)

miketx said:


> They are going to ban you.



  Could very well be.


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2017)

gettinthere said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They are going to ban you.
> ...


No I was talking about Tommy boy.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 2, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> What is "truth" ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 2, 2017)

gettinthere said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > What is "truth" ?
> ...


"Trump lies" is a truth.

"Trump is owned by Russia" is an opinion. However it may eventually be seen to be the truth.

In that sense it is "pre truth". 

Am I on the right track ?


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 2, 2017)

Get,  Your English teacher will collapse of a heart attack after reading your opening sentence.  

"Only someone miraculously innocent of history could believe that competition among ideas could result in the triumph of truth"  John Gray

"An awkward, unscientific lie is often as ineffectual as the truth." Mark Twain

"Day follows day, and its contents are simply added. They are not themselves true, they simply come and are. The truth is what we say about them." William James

"Sometimes people don't want to hear the truth because they don't want their illusions destroyed." Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 11, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> What is "truth" ?


Ok looks like the O/P got banned just as miketx predicted.

But a good place to re-start this question is with @tommytaint's timeless question "What Is Truth?"


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 11, 2017)

The early Skeptics around the time of Plato and perhaps even including him struggled with perception and reality.

Their challenge for "what is truth" came from their doubt regarding the accuracy of our senses of perception.

This was a crisis all the way up to the time of Rene Descartes.  Descartes settled it finally -- there is at least one thing that we cannot doubt -- that we are thinking.  Therefore we exist.

The British Empiricists then and now warn against excessive doubting.

They posit that perception is at least what it is -- the recognition of outside stimuli like light, sound, energy, resistance, smell, taste which prove something is emanating something to us.

And thanks to the Hubble Space Telescope we have seen the images of billions of galaxies just like our own, billions of light years away.

Due to the time it takes for starlight to reach us, we cannot know or tell if we are alone in the Universe right now.  However it does seem unlikely that the God(s) (see San Tomas Aquinas' 5 proofs of God) would invest all Their energy only in us here on this Earth.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 11, 2017)

there4eyeM is also an accomplished philosopher.


----------



## task0778 (Mar 11, 2017)

"What is Truth?"

I think there is objective truth, otherwise known as scientific fact that can be tested and proven over and over again to be true.   Everything else is subjective truth that to some extent depends on your perspective.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 11, 2017)

task0778 said:


> "What is Truth?"
> 
> I think there is objective truth, otherwise known as scientific fact that can be tested and proven over and over again to be true.   Everything else is subjective truth that to some extent depends on your perspective.


There is no such thing as "scientific fact".

Data are facts.

Science uses data to infer explanations.

But only a moron would confuse these explanations with facts.


----------



## task0778 (Mar 11, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > "What is Truth?"
> ...



A *fact* is something that has occurred or is correct. The usual test for a statement of fact is verifiability—that is, whether it can be demonstrated to correspond to experience. Standard reference works are often used to check facts. Scientific facts are verified by repeatable careful observation or measurement (by experiments or other means).

Was it necessary to imply that I am a moron?   Doesn't do much to bolster your post.


----------



## PK1 (Mar 12, 2017)

What is "*truth*"?
I like this definition:

_the property (as of a statement) of being *in accord with fact or reality*._


----------

